
Wake Up Call: Facebook Isn’t A Safe Haven - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/08/wake-up-call-facebook-isnt-a-safe-haven/
======
CalmQuiet
I'm glad to see Zuckerberg called out on this one. Touting one's site as a
"safe haven" is dangerous as well as a crock.

The most dangerous site is any site that is approached with one's guard down -
with the idea, "it's safe here." Do not manufacturers of alcoholic beverages
admonish, "drink responsibly" - rather than "ours is the beverage for safe
drinking"?

Social sites need to promote "safe surfing," not promote themselves as safe
for surfing.

